# more help with klr



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Tomorrow I am going to remove the carb and clean it. I have watched YouTube videos and it looks like its going to be quite a project. Especially as I have never done something like this before. Getting the carb off seems like the hard part. Any advice is appreciated.


----------

